# Rustic Escentuals Annual Scent Event



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 25, 2019)

*https://rusticescentuals.com/Scent-Event.html*

*FROM: noon (Eastern) on Thursday, July 25th 
UNTIL: noon (Eastern) on Monday, July 29th*

Choose 20 scents from our drop down menu for each Sampler Pack you'd like to order. Because you are limited to one of each scent per order, as you choose fragrance oils, they will be removed from the other drop-downs.
The list of scents in the drop down are the only scents available for the Scent Event sampler pack.
The discounted 1 oz. Fragrance Oils will be reflected in your shopping cart as an immediate discount of 20 bottles for $20.00.

_* Limit of one 1-oz. of the same scent per order. * 
* Flavor oils are not included in this sampler pack. * 
* No limit on the number of Sampler Packs you can order. * 
* Scents that are not shown in the drop-down are not included in the Scent Event sale this year. * 
* For technical reasons, the Wish List feature will be unavailable during the Scent Event. It will return when the sale has ended. *_


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 25, 2019)

Gah!  Must...resist...but I do need more Asian Pear flavor oil....must resist....


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO
hate you...............................
Now I have to search to find out how they all behave in CP and which scent is the best !!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyone know how they are for shipping ?
I hate it when I have to register to find out shipping price 

Oh well, $17 for shipping plus the $2 process fee.
poo


----------



## Cellador (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Dee (Jul 26, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Anyone have recommendations?


I was just reading about "long lasting scents" on another board, so I gathered these responses abt RE:  
*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma, London Fog, Lemon Verbena, 
Hippie Chick, & Tuscan Fields

Rustic Escentual's Longon Fog- lasts for over a year in my soap used at .8 oz ppo 
Rustic Escentuals Tuscan Fields- lasts for over a year in my soap used at .95 oz ppo
Rustic Escentuals Redwood- lasts for over a year in my soap used @ .9 oz ppo
Rustic Escentuals Satsuma- lasts at least 6 months in my soap used at .8 oz ppo (possibly longer, but I used up my soap)

RE Lemon Verbena I have used. I have used it alone and also mixed 50/50 with Meyer Lemon. This lemon verbena is comparable to most I have used. My sister can't use fragranced anything anymore due to eczema, but when she could all she ever wanted was Lemon Verbena everything. I have tried many, many of them and found them all to be very similar, stick well and lovely.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 26, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Anyone have recommendations?


From another thread: *Fragrance Suggestions for CP*
*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Barbershop 1920's, Blue Skies, Coffee House, Heavenly Honeysuckle, Hippie Chick, London Fog, Lemon Slices, Lemon Verbena, Lemon Pound Cake, Oud Wood, Redwood, Satsuma, Tuscan Fields, Corn Husk Rustic.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 27, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Anyone know how they are for shipping ?
> I hate it when I have to register to find out shipping price
> 
> Oh well, $17 for shipping plus the $2 process fee.
> poo



I want to add that my NG with 8-16oz bottles was only $12
I really want to try these but $17 is another 16 oz bottle of scent for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 27, 2019)

Their shipping is fairly high. I get flavor oils and lip balm tubes from them as well as my Lemon Verbena.  I added a couple others as they were on sale and shipping was 16.00. Didn’t get a 2.00 fee though.


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 27, 2019)

I ordered 20 1-oz FOs for the scent event. Someone stop me. I need to use up all the ones I have...which are many. The shipping WAS high but it still came out to less than $2 per FO, which I'm ok with. It should keep me busy for a good long time!!


----------



## math ace (Jul 28, 2019)

The shipping SEEMS high if you only order one 20 pack of 1 ounce samples.

I ordered 2 -20 packs samples and Mica and a few other things. My shipping was only about $2 more to add the extra sampler and misc supplies...

So stock up and make the shipping count!


----------



## Cellador (Jul 28, 2019)

I ordered the sample pack, 2 lbs of salt, and 9 lbs of another base. My shipping was only $15, but I am also in the same state.


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 28, 2019)

Update: got a notification that my package should ship tomorrow despite the disclaimer that shipping could take up to 2 weeks!! Score!! I also have two tall skinny mini molds on the way from Steph's Micas & More to use with all these samples I'm gonna have. It's uh...necessary...obviously


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 28, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Gah!  Must...resist...but I do need more Asian Pear flavor oil....must resist....



Just a reminder, they said flavor oils are not part of the sale.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mine shipped the same day I ordered it. Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.  Asian Pear is one of my favorite flavor oils in lip balm.


----------



## runnerchicki (Jul 28, 2019)

I was excited to try some RE fragrance oils with this promotion. All I have in my cart is the $20 scent deal. Shipping was $17.26 so I did not place the order.

I probably won't be able to use this vendor and that makes me sad.


----------



## math ace (Jul 28, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I ordered the sample pack, 2 lbs of salt, and 9 lbs of another base. My shipping was only $15, but I am also in the same state.



I am in Florida, so my minimum shipping was $18.   After adding all my extra supplies on the order and a SECOND sample back, my shipping went up to $21.  For a big order, that isn't crazy.  I ordered on Thursday and it shipped that night.  Mine is due to arrive tomorrow.  The turn around time was quick last year too!  I'd rather pay a few dollars more and get a quick ship.

I just received an order from Soapgoods in Georgia.  My shipping was $20.
I just checked with Arizona Soap Supply and for a 4 lb order, it would cost $18 to ship to my house.
I just got 15 - 1 ounce samples from Fragrance Buddy and the shipping was $12.
So these companies are on the same par as RE.  
The FB order was the lightest order of all of them.  The box was 1/4 the size of the other two companies.  

I just received an order from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  Shipping was FREE, but I had to pay a $6 handling fee.  IMHO..Might as well call that a shipping fee!
Their fragrances were running $3.33 an ounce, but had to be purchased in 2 ounce increments. 
07/18/2019 Iced Tea Twist* Fragrance Oil     (2 fl. oz)  .....  $6.64
07/18/2019 Dragons Blood Fragrance Oil     (2 fl. oz) .... $6.65

So, even with the higher shipping rate,  RE sale makes the fragrances cheaper per ounce than WSP. 
It is WAY CHEAPER if you are going to try more than 1 sample kit. 
I LOVE this sale!


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 28, 2019)

math ace said:


> I am in Florida, so my minimum shipping was $18.   After adding all my extra supplies on the order and a SECOND sample back, my shipping went up to $21.  For a big order, that isn't crazy.  I ordered on Thursday and it shipped that night.  Mine is due to arrive tomorrow.  The turn around time was quick last year too!  I'd rather pay a few dollars more and get a quick ship.
> 
> I just received an order from Soapgoods in Georgia.  My shipping was $20.
> I just checked with Arizona Soap Supply and for a 4 lb order, it would cost $18 to ship to my house.
> ...


I had a sample pack in my order, shipping was $15.22 UPS Ground. I live in South Florida. It just wasn’t worth it.


----------



## runnerchicki (Jul 28, 2019)

I am very fortunate that I live close to Arizona Soap Supply and can simply go shop in store for almost anything I need. I do like to experiment with fragrance oils though and was interested in trying out some. When I put a few more things in my cart to see if I could make it worth the shipping ... no matter what I did the shipping crept up to stay at about 50% of my cart total. It must be my location. I'm sure it is calculating based on shipping zones. It's unfortunate for me, but I'm glad that many people are getting to take advantage of the sale!


----------



## math ace (Jul 28, 2019)

@linne1gi 
Dang Girl!  Your shipping was cheaper than mine and I am in North Florida! I live in the boonies and get a "rural" delivery area surcharge from the UPS and Fed Ex!  South Florida ? ?   Mad Mica's is in your neighborhood.  It would be dangerous for me to live that close to Mad Micas.

@runnerchicki
You are absolutely correct.  Weight and distance determine shipping from Fed Ex and UPS.  I prefer USPS, but RE doesn't use them!  When my orders come from BB, the shipping is almost always at least $20 and takes FOREVER to arrive! I've waited 3 weeks before for a BB order to arrive.  I WISH I lived close to one of these fragrance suppliers.  

It is so hard to tell if you are going to like a fragrance based on the description.  I need a SAMPLE before I commit to a bigger bottle.  I like 1 ounce size samples.  Any bigger and I am wasting a lot of money if I don't like the fragrance.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 29, 2019)

runnerchicki said:


> Shipping was $17.26 so I did not place the order. I probably won't be able to use this vendor and that makes me sad.


Me too. For the same reason.  But there are plenty of good FO suppliers west of the Mississippi. If you haven't tried *Arizona Mad Oils* yet, they're close by.


----------



## runnerchicki (Jul 29, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Me too. For the same reason.  But there are plenty of good FO suppliers west of the Mississippi. If you haven't tried *Arizona Mad Oils* yet, they're close by.


I have visited that shop several times already and have only lived in the area for 2 months.  It's wonderful!


----------



## MGM (Jul 29, 2019)

For the past couple of months, I had an alert on my phone that once a week reminded me to check for this sale. But in the mean time, I bought $100 worth of micas and assorted things from TKB and $100 of FO and lip balm flavours from WSP's big sale last week (both shipped to my MIL in Chicagoland), so I just don't think I can justify anything here. Plus, I've got probably 15-18 FOs in my stash that I haven't yet worked with. Yikes! 
But maybe one of you lucky ladies could start a an RE Summer 2019 Review thread when you get your samples and let us know what you think? I have read old reviews, and reviews on their sites, but more info is always better!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 30, 2019)

Yep, RE charges the absolute highest shipping fees of ANY of the many vendors from whom I order supplies. 
That's why I only order from them once a year during this sale and pile everything into my cart that I think I may want until the next year! Honestly, I wouldn't deal with them at all if it weren't for a few FOs that I LOVE for both soap and candles/tarts. I've tried other vendors for replacements, but nothing compares to Blue Skies in CP soap and Cornbread and Toasted Marshmallow (not together!!!) in soy wax tarts! Shame on NG for saying that their Kofac's Cornbread smells like the real deal...not even close!!!


----------



## math ace (Jul 31, 2019)

I got the toasted marshmallow this time around... and it is yummy OOB.
Now, to get busy making a testing sample to see how long the scent lasts in CP soap.

I skipped the cornbread.  There is something strange to me about bathing in a cornbread scented soap. LOL... I can do tea and coffee soaps, but cornbread is outside of my comfort zone!


----------

